# welche DAW-software?



## Cecile Etter (2. November 2007)

Also,nun hab ich das Aufnahmegeraet (Zoom H-4) das auch als ASIO Audiointerface dienen soll.
Theoretisch stuenden bei den Mehrkanalaufnahmen auch Effekte,Kompressor,Patches zur Verfuegung..aber alles so winzig..

Ein MIDI-Eingabegeraet habe ich nicht.
Ich wollte als WAW-datei..auch Mehrspur..Voice,Floete,Akustische Gitarre aufnehmen und dann bearbeiten.
Ich dachte an Steinberg Case Studio l,wo ja cubase SE enthalten ist,aber auch Halion usw.
Daher vielleicht besser als cubaseSE 3?

Was ich jetzt nicht verstehe ist,ob ich die VST-Instrumente und Effekte ueberhaupt verwenden kann ohne Midi-keybord.?
Kann man -evt. ueber vorheriges umwandeln in Noten..z.B. einer Floete (als audio_waw- datei).Violinsound zuweisen?Werden Modulationen des Floetenspiels uebernommen?
Oder waere ein Tonabnehmer an der Akustikgitarre ne Loesung?
Noten einscannen wird man nicht koennen?schreiben aber schon..
Ich moechte bei meinem Kauf vermeiden,dass ich dann noch alles moegliche zukaufen muss.
ich moechte,dass das Ergebnis moeglichst nach Akustikinstrumenten klingt.
String (Cello,Geige vor Allem.)Beats eher so wie Afrikanische oder indische..
Einfache Sachen.
Da waere es vielleicht gut,ein sehr simples Grundprogramm zu kaufen und dann Ein spezielles VST Ding mit erweiterten String Optionen dazuzukaufen?(Kompatibel?)
Bitte um Rat.


----------



## The_Maegges (2. November 2007)

Hi!
Du kannst VST Instrumente ohne Midikeyboard verwenden.
In Cubase kannst du eine Midispur erstellen, lädst ein VST Instrument und weist dieses der Midi-Spur als "Ausgang" zu.
Somit werden die in der Midispur angegebenen Noten direkt an das VSTi gesandt, welches dann den Ton erzeugt.
Dafür sind allerdings immer Noten im Midi-Format notwendig.
Ich würde dir einen vernünftigen VST Sampler empfehlen, wenn du natürlich klingende Instrumente haben möchtest.
Sampletank 2 wäre da ein sehr brauchbares Beispiel.
Um den natürlichen Klang hinzubekommen, ist allerdings sehr viel Arbeit notwendig, du solltest die Anschlagsstärke variieren, eventuell auch mal das Timing "lockern" (sprich den Notenanschlag minimal verzögern oder vorziehen, so dass es eben nicht klingt, wie eine Maschine, die jeden Taktschlag mit 100%iger Perfektion trifft).
Perfekt natürlich klingender Sound aus dem PC ist äusserst kompliziert und jeder Musiker wird dir sagen, dass es mehr Sinn macht, gleich das echte Instrument aufzunehmen. 
Mit genügen Arbeitsaufwand kann man dem trotzdem sehr nah kommen.
Ich würde dir übrigens ein vernünftiges Masterkeyboard empfehlen, damit kann man natürlich klingende Melodien IMHO am besten einspielen und hat einen guten Ausgangspunkt zur Weiterbearbeitung.

Eine Wav-Datei nachträglich zu bearbeiten geht zwar mit einem guten Audioeditor (was Cubase nur bedingt ist), allerdings wird das Ergebnis sicherlich nicht so werden, wie du dir das vorstellst.

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, willst du deine Noten zum "Erklingen" bringen, und da ist ein Sequencer (Cubase) sowie ein Sampler (Sampletank, etc...) die definitiv beste Wahl.

Schau dir mal diese Tutorials hier an, vielleicht hilft das auch, um deine Fragen zu beantworten:
Einstiegshilfe Cubase http://www.tutorials.de/forum/sonst...einstiegshilfe-die-funktionen-von-cubase.html
Erstellen eines Songs in Cubase http://www.tutorials.de/forum/sonstige-tutorials/287579-erstellen-eines-songs-cubase.html

Grüsse,
    The_Maegges


----------



## Cecile Etter (2. November 2007)

Vielen Dank Maegges,fuer die schnelle und ausfuehrliche Antwort.
Die Tuts hab ich vor meiner Frage schon gelesen..auch die auf der Steinbergseite.
Ich bin bloss derart ahnungslos,dass ich die Woerter gar nicht erst versteh..;o(

Also ich werd bestimmt nie kein Musiker..es geht bloss um die Vertonung meiner 3D -Videos aus Cinema.
Und ich kann eigentlich bloss Akustische Gitarre (klassisch) einigermassen spielen,so dass ich mit keybord auch keine Wunder vollbringen wuerde.
Eben das mit den Midinoten hab ich nicht verstanden..also sehen die nicht aus wie normale Noten,die man innerhalb des case-studio selber schreiben kann.
Und irgendwo hab ich gelesen,man koenne sogar Voice in Midi umwandeln?


Das hab ich mir schon gedacht..wenn man eine nat. klingende Violine hinkriegen will,muss man ja fast schon Violine spielen koennen..und dann fast jeden Ton bearbeiten..stupend,Bogen ziehen usw..
Ich kann eben nicht Geige/Cello spielen,leider.
Auf jedenfall hast Du meine Vorstellungen,was das betrifft bestaetigt.

Es muesste aber doch auf jedenfall mal moeglich sein,mit meinem recorder mehrere separate Tracks aufzunehmen und diese nicht schon auf dem recorder zu bouncen,sondern als separate tracks auf dem PC speichern..oder direcht in Cubase reinladen? und dann erst dort bearbeiten...also Lautstaerken anpassen,pannen,effekte wie hall oder Vibrato hinzufuegen..und dann evt.beat oder Bassloops...Chorus...solche Sachen halt.
Also sicher nicht alles komplett per Notenschreiben..das eher als kleine Ergaenzungen.
programme wie Adobe Audition,fruityloop oder so bieten da wahrscheinlich nicht so viele Moeglichkeiten zum rumspielen.


----------



## The_Maegges (2. November 2007)

Wie das mit den separaten Tracks auf deinem Recorder läuft, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da ich mit dem Gerät keine Erfahrungen habe.
Allerdings kannst du den ja auch als Audio Interface nutzen und dann über das Gerät in Cubase aufnehmen.
Und da kannst du dann prinzipiell auch mehrere Audiospuren hintereinander aufnehmen, das alles übereinander legen und gut ists.

Dass du da auch vorgefertigte Loops nehmen kannst, ist selbstverständlich, die kannst du einfach per Drag & Drop in eine eigene Audiospur ziehen.

Wie die Noten dargestellt sind, das hängt vom verwendeten Editor ab.
Das was du meinst, ist vermutlich der Keyeditor.
Wenn du mit klassichen Noten besser klar kommst, hat Cubase auch einen Noteneditor, da kannst du die gewünschten Noten ganz gemütlich auf dem Violinen- oder Bassschlüssel positionieren.

Das mit dem Voice to Midi geht afaik nur mit zusätzlichen Programmen und demnach, was ich bisher in der Richtung ausprobiert habe, auch nur selten optimal.


----------



## Cecile Etter (2. November 2007)

Japp..eigentlich haette cubaseLE mitgeliefert werden sollen..also der H-4 und cubase geigen ganz sicher zusammen..

hab gegoogelt und  wg. masterkeyboard und sampler das hier gefunden:

http://www.musik-schmidt.de/osc-schmidt/catalog/maudio-keystation-sample-pack-p-17414.html

Sieht aus,als ob man dafuer cubase trotzdem noch braucht..und diverses Zubehoer

Der Einstieg von Null ist schon extrem schwierig...je mehr man googelt,destoweniger versteht man. 
Danke erstmal.


----------



## The_Maegges (2. November 2007)

Ja, das ist echt nicht schlecht.
Es handelt sich bei der Sampletank Version zwar um eine "abgespeckte" Version (weniger Features, weniger Sounds), aber für den Preis kriegst du ein gutes Masterkeyboard (das alleine schon fast soviel kostet) und nen brauchbaren Sampler für den Einstieg.
Wenn Cubase LE zum Funktionsumfang deines Recorders gehören soll und nicht dabei ist, kannst du es glaub ich auch nachträglich vom Hersteller bekommen.
Wende dich dafür doch einfach mal an den Support des Herstellers des Recorders.


----------



## Cecile Etter (5. November 2007)

So,nun habe ich Steinbergs Case Studio II- plus Hands On Vol.1-3 fuer 150 Euronen ersteigert..
Da ist ja ein virtueller Sampler mit dabei.
ist das nun nicht etwa das selbe wie der Sampletank?

Funktioniert das USB/Masterkeyboard auch als Audiointerface /Ersatz fuer soundkarte?
oder muss ich gleichzeitig noch meine H4 anschliessen?

Es gibt ja eine menge VST PlugIns als freeware.
Hier z.B.
http://www.trancelogic.de/trancelogic/sounds.htm

Sind die alle kompatible mit Cubase? und so wie Steinbergs VST's zu handhaben?
Waere Klasse,einige davon hier etwas genauer zu erklaeren.
Am liebsten  "strings"," flute" und "monchvoice"
liebe Gruesse


----------



## The_Maegges (6. November 2007)

Heyho!
Um deine Fragen zu beantworten:
Der mitgelieferte HALion kann prinzipiell dasselbe wie Sampletank.

Ein USB Masterkeyboard funktioniert normalerweise nicht wie ein Audiointerface, sondern wie ein MIDI-Interface.
Anstelle von Audiosignalen kannst du damit "Steuersignale" aufnehmen, sozusagen digitale Noten.

Zu den VST Instrumenten:
Wenn es VST-Instrumente sind, sollten sie "eigentlich" kompatibel mit Cubase sein, allerdings bedenke, dass sie teilweise für andere (ältere oder neuere) Cubase Versionen geschrieben sein könnten und daher nicht immer auch garantiert funktionieren.
Dazu kommt auch noch dazu, dass ein grosser Teil davon von Hobbyisten geschrieben wurde (was nicht heissen soll, dass sie dadurch schlechter sind) und eventuell kleine Kinderkrankheiten haben _können_ .

Prinzipiell funktioniert es so, dass du das entsprechende VST Instrument entweder installierst, oder in den entsprechenden Plugin-Ordner kopierst.
Mein Tipp hier: Immer schön der Reihe nach reinkopieren.
Sollte ämlich ein VST Instrument rumspinnen, kann es passieren, dass dein Cubase nicht mehr starten will und dann ist eine riesige Sucherei vorprogrammiert, welches VST du nun wieder rauswerfen musst.

Sind die Teile erstmal installiert kannst du sie in deine VST Instrument-Slots laden und siehst dann auch die Bedienoberfläche des Plugins.
Da ich die meisten dieser Instrumente weder nutze noch kenne, würde ich dir einfach mal empfehlen, etwas damit herumzuspielen, dabei findet man in der Regel viel über die einzelnen Instrumente heraus. Ansonsten ist vielleicht auch eine Dokumentation mit dabei oder du findest Informationen auf der Webseite des Autors.

Da ich selbst hier inzwischen nur noch mit Hardware arbeite, kann ich dir leider nur bei wenigen VST Instrumenten helfen, aber normalerweise sind die recht einfach zu bedienen.

Grüsse,
     The_Maegges


----------



## Cecile Etter (7. November 2007)

Danke!
Deine Antworten sind sehr wertvoll fuer mich.


----------



## Cecile Etter (22. November 2007)

Hoffentlich liest das noch wer.
Eigentlich fehlt mir nur noch das keyboard...und prompt lande ich wieder in der confusion.
Einfach waere es mit dem einfachen board..da gibt es aber fuer wenig mehr Geld keyboards mit vielen "Knoepfen" z.B. das M audio oxygen49
frage:nuetzen mir diese programmierbaren buttons was,wenn ich keine weitere midihardware anschliesse?
Also so,dass ich waehrend dem Spielen cubase leichter steuern koennte als mit der Maus?

Und dann gibt es z.B. von Casio homekeyboards,die auch ohne PC/software spielbar sind und einen synthesizer integriert haben mit midi out-also auch als Masterkeybord funktiopnieren.
sowas: 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260181962548

Mein PC hat kein midi in..aber da ginge doch eine midi to USB Adapter


sowas: 
http://cgi.ebay.de/USB-Midi-Kabel-1...yZ148711QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ich kann mich mangels Sachkenntnis nicht entscheiden.
Bitte um nochmal Aufklaerung.
beste Gruesse


----------



## The_Maegges (23. November 2007)

Also ein Keyboard, wie du es verlinkt hast (das bei eBay) ist für die professionelle Verwendung einfach nur Murks, denn gerade in der unteren Liga ist die Klaviatur nicht gerade optimal, teilweise verfügt sie auch nicht über Aftertouch oder Anschlagsdynamik.

Am Besten ist für dich ein Masterkeyboard. 
Das sollte haben:
- mindestens 49 Tasten (mehr sind immer gut, aber mit 49 kommt man schon ganz gut aus)
- Anschlagsdynamik
- evtl. Aftertouch
- sofern du Wert drauf legst, Controllerfunktionen (d.h. du kannst damit deinen Sequencer "fernsteuern", also nicht nur externe Klangerzeuger)
- USB Anschluss (damit ersparst du dir ein zusätzliches USB-Midiinterface).

Da du deine Klangerzeugung ja im Rechner stattfinden lässt, ist es auch nicht tragisch, dass das Keyboard dann keine eigene Klangerzeugung hat (wobei dir im Fall des Casio-Keyboards der interne Klangerzeuger des Keyboards auch nicht geholfen hätte).

Über die integrierten Synthesizer solcher Geräte brauchen wir gar nicht erst zu reden, die sind extrem abgespeckt (weil billig) und taugen nicht viel.
Wenn du was Vernünftiges mit Klaviatur und interner Klangerzeugung haben willst, dann nimm nen richtigen Synth dafür. Als aktuelle "günstige" Einsteigermodelle kann ich da den Yamaha mm6 oder den korg x50 empfehlen. 
Die kannst du dann auch per USB an den Rechner anschliessen und hast damit deine Masterkeyboardfunktionen.
Ältere Modelle tun ihren Dienst auch noch äusserst hervorragend, allerdings ist dann für die Verbindung zum Rechner wahrscheinlich wieder ein USB Midi Interface nötig.


----------



## Cecile Etter (24. November 2007)

The_Maeggesu bist ein Schatz 

das war genau das,was ich wissen wollte.
Bei Korg.com kann man Klangbeispiele hoeren und dann zum Vergleich auch bei einigen Billigen.CME z.B.( auf derem homepage)
Da wird mehr als klar,was Du meinst! Welch Unterschied !
Stimmt:auch als Nichtmusiker waere ich mit dem billigen sound nicht happy.Es tut in den Ohren weh.
Das Korg x50 waere schon Klasse ! kostet aber 670Euronen.leider zuviel.Yamaha mm6 ca. 500Euro.
Gebraucht bei e-bay ist wohl zu riskant.
Also wirds nun ein M-Audio Master.
Damit waere diese Zangengeburt gluecklich ueberstanden..hoff es hilft auch Andern weiter.
Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## The_Maegges (24. November 2007)

Danke ;-)

Zum Thema "gebraucht" bei eBay ist zu riskant:
Ich kaufe öfter und gerne mal die eine oder andere Kiste bey eBay.
An sich wurde ich bisher auch nicht enttäuscht oder hatte Probleme.
Wenn man sich etwas auskennt, die Verkäufer genau beobachtet (Wertungen, etc) und Services wie PayPal (insbesondere bei internationalen Käufen), dann läuft das in der Regel recht angenehm.
Allerdings gibt es immer schwarze Schafe, auch wenn mir selbst noch keins untergekommen ist.
Übrigens habe ich daher auch günstig in "" gesetzt.
Mit 500 Euro ist man bei Musikinstrumenten sehr oft erst in der gehobenen Einsteigerklasse...

Aber für den Anfang kannst du auch mit einem Masterkeyboard und einer Handvoll VST Instrumenten klanglich gute Ergebnisse produzieren (ich hab auch mal so angefangen *g*). 
Zudem gibt es, wie ich schonmal irgendwo erwähnt hatte, auch sehr viele brauchbare VST Instrumente auf Freewarebasis (d.h. kostenlos).


----------

